# Construction and Lane Closure; MD 235 between NAS Gate 1 and 2; starting 31-Aug



## TPD

There is already a sidewalk on the southbound side - why do we need one on the northbound when there is nowhere to walk to except from gate 1 to gate 2. Gov workers are lazy and are not walking that far....  :ducksnhides:


----------



## DoWhat

TPD said:


> There is already a sidewalk on the southbound side - why do we need one on the northbound when there is nowhere to walk to except from gate 1 to gate 2. Gov workers are lazy and are not walking that far....  :ducksnhides:


Southbound sidewalk is to walk south.
The northbound side needs to be installed so people can walk north, you big dummie.
And that is why I am a government worker.


----------



## TPD

DoWhat said:


> Southbound sidewalk is to walk south.
> The northbound side needs to be installed so people can walk north, you big dummie.
> And that is why I am a government worker.


Duh why didn’t I think of that. I guess because I’m just a farmer.


----------



## spr1975wshs

Who authorized that security risk?


----------



## PeoplesElbow

TPD said:


> There is already a sidewalk on the southbound side - why do we need one on the northbound when there is nowhere to walk to except from gate 1 to gate 2. Gov workers are lazy and are not walking that far....  :ducksnhides:


I see people on the shoulder waiting for the STS bus quite often.


----------



## Bird Dog

DoWhat said:


> Southbound sidewalk is to walk south.
> The northbound side needs to be installed so people can walk north, you big dummie.
> And that is why I am a government worker.


Do you mean to say you cannot not walk north on the southbound side sidewalk? Is it a one way sidewalk?


----------



## Kyle

Bird Dog said:


> Do you mean to say you cannot not walk north on the southbound side sidewalk? Is it a one way sidewalk?


Right now, it's Southbound Monday, Wednesday and Friday. Northbound on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. 

On Sunday you can travel both directions but must Genuflect at each Liquor Store or Nail Salon.


----------



## gemma_rae

This is not in line with black culture and rasist to the core.

I have lived and worked in the african-american community all of my adult life and I can tell you with certainty that black people do not walk on the side walk, they walk in the street!

Therefore, If it were not for white privilege, the St Mary's co govt would realize that sidewalks deprive the community of diversity, and widening the highway to allow black folks a walking lane to safely walk in the street is the only politically correct solution.


----------

